# Other > Fun and games >  A-Z things to do with christmas

## ophelia

with christmas coming up, why not...?

A- advent calendar

----------


## Suzi

B - Bah humbug!

----------


## Paula

C - Carols

----------


## ophelia

D- decorations

(and thanks paula, was struggling with C for some reason. lol)

carols of course

----------


## OldMike

E - Excitement  :(party):

----------


## ophelia

F-father christmas (that one was set up for me pretty nicely!)

----------


## OldMike

G - Goodwill  :):

----------


## ophelia

H- holly

----------


## Paula

I - ice skating

----------


## ophelia

J- jingle bells

----------


## Jaquaia

K - King's cake (portuguese Christmas cake)

----------

OldMike (22-11-17)

----------


## S deleted

L - Lights. The switching on of the Christmas lights is always a fun ceremony in every town.

----------


## ophelia

M- mistletoe

----------


## S deleted

N - Noel (not Gallagher, he’s not very festive. However that said with a bit of glitter those eye brows could double up as tinsel)

----------


## ophelia

> N - Noel (not Gallagher, he’s not very festive. However that said with a bit of glitter those eye brows could double up as tinsel)



O- olaf

(the snowman from frozen for those not sure)

----------


## magie06

P - presents of course.

----------


## S deleted

Q - queues. I hate real life Christmas shopping on the high street

----------



----------


## Paula

R - reindeer  :):

----------


## S deleted

S - Snow

----------


## Jaquaia

T - tinsel

----------


## magie06

U - umbrella for all those snow showers (or rain if you are in Ireland) that you will get when doing all your Christmas shopping.

----------


## ophelia

U- under estimation
at least for me I always underestimate how stressfull the holidays are, or a part of the holidays

----------


## Suzi

V - Vile presents  :O:

----------



----------


## ophelia

> V - Vile presents




I used to know someone who, every year, would buy me a cd of the group girls aloud.

I always said to her... I really apreciate what you're doing, and making the effert, but I really don't like girls aloud- and i'd often give her a list of alternative bands I liked

next year?

girls aloud again, often the same cd as the year before and I often thought to myself..... why

and socks

I don't like getting socks.

anyway- W, wonderland... as in walking in a winter wonderland

----------


## Paula

Oh, you think thats a bad present?? A friend once gave me a homeknitted dishcloth and a bottle of fairy liquid  :(rofl):

----------


## S deleted

X - Xmas.

I’ve come up with some pretty weird gift ideas for people but I love novelty gadgety stuff and anything to get a laugh.

----------


## magie06

Y - Yule or an old word for Christmas. It's a word that is beginning to creep back into ornaments and the 'terminology' of Christmas here.

----------


## ophelia

> Oh, you think that’s a bad present?? A friend once gave me a homeknitted dishcloth and a bottle of fairy liquid


okay you have me beat.

yes..... that is a bad present

----------


## Paula

:(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz - snoring in the chair after Christmas Dinner!  :):

----------

OldMike (26-11-17)

----------


## Paula

Back to 

A - angels

----------


## ophelia

B- bethlehem

----------


## magie06

C - Choirs. They are just beautiful and I love it when they sing Christmas carols.

----------


## OldMike

D - Deja vu (yup it's Christmas again)

----------


## magie06

E - egg nog. Never had it but it looks absolutely disgusting.

----------


## S deleted

F - Frankincense

----------


## Paula

G - gold, for the king of kings

----------


## magie06

H - Heavenly hosts singing Alleluia!

----------


## OldMike

I - Ice skating  :):

----------


## S deleted

J - jingle bells

----------


## magie06

K - Kings (3)

----------


## S deleted

L - Little Donkey. Still remember singing that at primary school

----------


## ophelia

M- music

so much christmas music..

----------


## S deleted

N - Nuts.

----------


## Suzi

O - O Come All Ye Faithful (or Adeste Fideles for those of us who sang it in Latin for 7 years at school in the choirs!)

----------


## magie06

P - please and thank you. Very important at all times but especially at this time of the year.

----------

Suzi (02-12-17)

----------


## Suzi

Q - Quality Street!

----------


## Paula

R - red currant jelly

----------


## S deleted

S - Snow. Well I can dream can’t I?

----------


## OldMike

T - Tinsel

----------


## Suzi

U - under mistletoe snogging!  :):

----------


## magie06

V - Veg. I hope everyone eats the 10 different veg that are cooked on Christmas day.

----------


## S deleted

W - Wreaths

----------


## ophelia

> V - Veg. I hope everyone eats the 10 different veg that are cooked on Christmas day.




nope..

veg free zone here on christmas

W- wish you a merry christmas. 

lol

W is hard!

----------


## OldMike

X - Xylophone (well don't we all want a xylophone for Christmas  :(giggle): ).

----------


## Paula

X - Xchange all those unwanted presents  :):

----------


## magie06

Y - Year's end. A sad time for some, and a delighted to see the end of that year for others.

----------


## EJ

Zebra - why not it is Christmas

----------

